# I guess you know you have been training a cadaver dog too long



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

when the first two thoughts upon encountering a dead field mouse in the outdoor water bucket are

(1) Must disinfect bucket and
(2) Must go get jar out in garage for new distracter.


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

You're fine. See, I'd reverse the order of those thoughts.

Jim


----------



## Michele Fleury (Jun 4, 2009)

That's right up there with wishing you had stopped and picked up a squished critter in the road!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

We did that once for a NAPWDA test. (road kill) We were blessed with a dead coyote in our search area last time. I used to use pork as a distracter now we hear from those decomp studies that we smell more like rotten chickens than rotten pigs. So now I also have some jars with drumsticks in them


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Worked a fire yesterday with a burned pig and a burned chicken. How odd is that?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I would put that in the training logs - that is too funny. I hope that is all that was dead.

I think I should make friends with a taxidermist and get all kinds of exotic distracters...nah...no way I am going to buy another freezer for THAT stuff. 


I already have a big box of animal bones that I keep way separate from the human bones. Somehow the dog jaw went missing  though I do have some doggie cremains.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

There are some places in Europe and the States that train with pig because of laws restricting HR.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I will say, it is not the same as human, whether charred or not.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I didn't know any place in the states training with pigs? For real? None of the certifications allow it though one allows pseudoscent.......(eeeeek)

With the feral hog population over here.....


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I have met a couple "teams" that train with pig remains.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm going back about 6-7 yrs when I went to a cad seminar/cert in Oklahoma. The crazy guy that ran it was really ragging about someone doing it here.
I agree it doesn't do the same thing. The team I was on used pig remains as just another distractions. The trained dogs pretty much gave it the same attention as any road kill distractions. No more then a second sniff if anything but nothing near an alert.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I just finished some old dry bone (think bone room for the human aid) distracter drills with Beau. horse, cow, possum, cat, turtle, deer, dog....it took about 5 drill sessions for him to consistently sniff them all and sort out the human bone. Decomp has always seemed a bit easier


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm going back about 6-7 yrs when I went to a cad seminar/cert in Oklahoma. The crazy guy that ran it was really ragging about someone doing it here.
> I agree it doesn't do the same thing. The team I was on used pig remains as just another distractions. The trained dogs pretty much gave it the same attention as any road kill distractions. No more then a second sniff if anything but nothing near an alert.


Crazy dog trainer in Oklahoma? We have several. ?Grady?


I remember one evaluation I got stuck running for an organization. 45 feet away from a cavity wipe in a tree trunk was buried BBQ pork ribs from Earl's Rib palace two nights before. Two handlers chewed their dog out for grabbing the gross smelling thing in the suet cage in the tree trunk and praised up their dogs for finding the rib bones. It was not a good day. The other valid source had the first dog urinate on a sapling a foot away, so most of the other handlers corrected their dog for marking over the sapling and jerking them away from the shallow source.

I recently heard the Canadians are still training on pig due to British laws against training on the real thing.

Jim


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"?Grady?"

You got it! :lol::lol:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Is he the salt-shaker guy? Never done any training wtih him but know a teammate went out that way when she first got her dog (this was 2004) but the method fell by the wayside.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Is he the salt-shaker guy? Never done any training wtih him but know a teammate went out that way when she first got her dog (this was 2004) but the method fell by the wayside.


That's him. If I recall he even put out a DVD on the method. Hold the salt shaker with odor in one hand and reward with the other hand when the dog sniffs at it. Then you start moving the salt shaker further away till your hiding it. Pretty basic concept except you can do it sitting in a chair.


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> That's him. If I recall he even put out a DVD on the method. Hold the salt shaker with odor in one hand and reward with the other hand when the dog sniffs at it. Then you start moving the salt shaker further away till your hiding it. Pretty basic concept except you can do it sitting in a chair.


 
I think I still see him teaching at the odd seminar from time to time which should be a warning to dog teams to research well who they get their training from. Dog handlers seem to have this weakness that they desire someone that proclaims he/she has all the answers and all dog training is black and white simple. Many will argue till blue in the face that their current training idol can do no wrong. 

Jim


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Delbridge said:


> I think I still see him teaching at the odd seminar from time to time which should be a warning to dog teams to research well who they get their training from. Dog handlers seem to have this weakness that they desire someone that proclaims he/she has all the answers and all dog training is black and white simple. Many will argue till blue in the face that their current training idol can do no wrong.
> 
> Jim



Many will claim that the last seminar they attended, regardless of what it's about, is the best thing since sliced bread. :lol:;-)


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Many will claim that the last seminar they attended, regardless of what it's about, is the best thing since sliced bread. :lol:;-)


 
Oh yea. I've watched handlers totally drop all they'd been doing with their dog to start the latest new fad which mainly resulted in confusing the dog to no end. I can recall one handler who went to 3-4 seminars a year, intentionally going to different trainers to broaden her expertise. She not only took to heart what that trainer told her, but what the trainer told every other handler within ear shot. Team training was always an adventure when we would watch her and her dog as we would never know what she'd be doing next. Fortunately, for me, she worked live-only and I was mainly drug along to observe and advise. Several times I was told to go away if I was just going to continue to laugh. After a failed political coup by this handler and her best friend, they started their own group in another part of the state which lasted about two years till a knock-down-drag-out at a party after another trainer was brought in. That trainer had invited me to come observe his technique, so I got to attend the party. It reminded me of the mud fight in "McClintock" where I got to be the indian that said, "Good Party, but no whiskey, we go home!"

Jim


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jim Delbridge said:


> .... Several times I was told to go away if I was just going to continue to laugh. After a failed political coup by this handler and her best friend, they started their own group in another part of the state which lasted about two years till a knock-down-drag-out at a party after another trainer was brought in. That trainer had invited me to come observe his technique, so I got to attend the party. It reminded me of the mud fight in "McClintock" where I got to be the indian that said, "Good Party, but no whiskey, we go home!"
> 
> Jim



Love this:
_
"Several times I was told to go away if I was just going to continue to laugh."_


:lol::lol:


----------

